# Dolly Sunset



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Not much being that I am surrounded by trees. 
Once I'm home from work that's it. But enjoy anyway.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Saw the tonight Sandy. Wondering if anyone was out taking pictures. From my window it was very beautiful after I was able to mentally remove the American Legion Hall and local swimming pool.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Yes, if anyone wants to add to this thread I would love to seem some peachy stuff.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Fantstic colors Sandy. I like the trees in the foreground. Great shots.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Good job on those. Ill have to post some tomorrow, I was down in Gal yesterday evening but havent down loaded them yet.


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

This is what I could get.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

wow beautiful sky! Dolly sure put on a lovely show for you all.

i sure hope you're both planning on entering the sunrise/sunset contest this month. you've got no excuses now. 

rosesm


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

super sunset


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

fantastic colors in that first shot and the second one looks like there is a fire in the sky. Excellent work.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

It was a fire in the sky in a sense. Did you see the damage that little storm did? Glad it didn't hit here.

We can't take any little hurricane for granted. Take it from me. Back when Hurricane Jerry hit in 1989 in Galveston we got a nice little tornado that took our roof off. It was a hurricane I'll never forget. I walked outside in the eye of the hurricane it was totally calm! I can see the stars for a little bit. Very weird. Then a few minutes later here the monster came again. Not much to hide in being that the roof of our second apartment building was gone.
I will always respect these storms even if it's a Cat. #1.


Ibeafireman said:


> fantastic colors in that first shot and the second one looks like there is a fire in the sky. Excellent work.


----------

